# Wake Coils



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

Any vendors stock the coils for the Wake Tank?


----------



## acorn (5/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors stock the coils for the Wake Tank?


https://www.lung-candy.co.za/wake-tank-sub-ohm-replacement-coils-rta-compatible.html

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

acorn said:


> https://www.lung-candy.co.za/wake-tank-sub-ohm-replacement-coils-rta-compatible.html



Thank you @acorn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

No stock at Lung Candy... 

@Maxxis are you getting any stock soonish?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

Found some! The Vape Industry in Sandton had stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Naeem_M (5/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found some! The Vape Industry in Sandton had stock!



Got you order uncle Rob  Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

Naeem_M said:


> Got you order uncle Rob  Thank you!



And compliments on a slick operation! Love the emails and the whole process @Naeem_M!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

